# Get In The USDA Zone



## Freda (Jul 18, 2012)

I live in rural NW Pennsylvania on the farm where I grew up. My husband and I try to grow pumpkins, but this year we are battling the drought, rabbits and deer, not sure if we will get a harvest at all. I grow a raised bed veggie garden and that has been complicated by the weather and disease this summer as well. The one thing that always grows and much too rapidly is the zucchini, darn!


----------

